# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Πάπιες-μανδαρίνοι

## thrillos

Όταν κάποιος πρωτοδεί τις πάπιες-μανδαρίνους, και ιδιαίτερα το  αρσενικό πτηνό, εντυπωσιάζεται από τα εκπληκτικά χρώματα που έχει το  φτέρωμά τους, τα οποία καλύπτουν όλες τις αποχρώσεις του ουράνιου τόξου,  χωρίς υπερβολή! Σαν κάποιος επίδοξος ζωγράφος να πρόσθεσε μερικές χρωματιστές  πινελιές πάνω στο καστανό ή στο λευκό φτέρωμα μιας κλασικής πάπιας,  σπάζοντας για λίγο τη… μονοτονία! Οι πάπιες-μανδαρίνοι είναι ξεχωριστά  και σπάνια πτηνά.

Κατάγονται από την Ασία, και κυρίως από την Κίνα, ενώ ο μεγαλύτερος  πληθυσμός τους βρίσκεται στην Ιαπωνία, όπου αριθμεί πάνω από 5.000  ζευγάρια, τα οποία προστατεύονται με κάθε τρόπο. Επιπλέον, ορισμένες  ζουν στη Ρωσία, όπου ο πληθυσμός τους, όμως, έχει αρχίσει τα τελευταία  χρόνια να μειώνεται σημαντικά.

Οι πάπιες-μανδαρίνοι ενδημούν σε ρηχές λίμνες ή έλη με πλούσια  βλάστηση και τρέφονται κυρίως με σπόρους, φυτά, έντομα, ψάρια και  σαλιγκάρια, ενώ αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι πάπιες μανδαρίνοι έχουν κάνει  κατά καιρούς την εμφάνισή τους στη χώρα μας, τόσο στη λίμνη των  Ιωαννίνων όσο και της Καστοριάς.

Στην Ιαπωνία θεωρούνται ιερά πτηνά που συμβολίζουν την παντοτινή  αγάπη, τη συζυγική αφοσίωση και την πίστη και για το λόγο αυτό  χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως ως διακοσμητικά αντικείμενα στις γαμήλιες  τελετές.













Πηγή: http://on-news.gr/2012/06/27/spanies...imvolo-agapis/

----------


## maik78

Πω-πω χρώματα!!
Πρώτη φορά τις βλέπω!

----------


## geofil

Πανέμορφα πουλιά

----------


## lagreco69

Αμαν!!! υπεροχοτατες!!!!! τι τελειοι χρωματισμοι ειναι αυτοι, εχω παθει την πλακα μου!! 
δεν ηξερα καν οτι υπαρχουν. σε ευχαριστω!!! για αυτο το υπεροχο αρθρο.

----------


## svevo30

Πραγματικά υπέροχα χρώματα, φοβερά πτηνά. Ένας απο τους λόγους που μ' αρέσουν οι παπαγάλοι, εκτός απο την προσωπικότητά τους, είναι τα ωραία χρώματά τους. Τώρα θα λατρεύω και τις πάπιες αυτές..Ευχαριστούμε για το άρθρο!

----------


## Kostakos

Εγώ τις ξέρω αρκετό καιρό λόγο του πάθους μου για τα ζώα ανεξαρτήτως κατηγορίας... (όπως και σε όλους μας άλλωστε)
αλλά είναι πανέμορφα πουλιά και δίκιο έχουν οι Γιαπωνέζοι που τα έχουν ιερά!

----------


## vicky_ath

*Μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα εδώ:**Οι πάπιες Μανδαρίνοι και Καρολίνες*

----------


## COMASCO

τι τελεια χρωματα ειναι αυτα??πανεμορφο ειδος ειναι!!!σαν ψευτικο νοιαζει...

----------

